# Knock New Travel Hand Grinder



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I've probably missed the boat and this has already been posted but I see Knock have a new lightweight (under 600g) foldable hand grinder in aluminium using the same 38mm burrs at £90. Would be good for work. Anyone know if it's any good or should I look elsewhere for a grinder under £100 for work and travel?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I expect it would be pretty good - in the sense that if you ever got one it would do a decent job as Knock by all accounts make decent kit.

On the other hand actually getting one might take a while as by all accounts Knocks delivery errm is often a tad tardy.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I saw the feldgrind at cup north , they looked pretty good.

Ive not used one though. I do own a hausgrind and its a great brewed grinder ( i wouldn't be using it for a travel grinder )

As with all things knock I'm not sure how long they are taking to get out to people

Perhaps contact one the the friends on here to see if they have physical stock ...

http://www.madebyknock.com/friends.html

Other options under £100

Porlex's , Rhino , etc.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks Mr B I'll have a look at those you mentioned too.

I see there is another thread but it was under the title Feldgrind.....Not a hope in hell of me guessing that.

Got a lot to learn about coffee paraphernalia


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

I managed to get one of these before Christmas to replace my Porlex.

If you have the patience to wait for the Feldgrind then I'd go for that every time. Speed and grind consistence are miles ahead of the Porlex.


----------

